# Critique/price reg nubian



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

This is Phame's Phable. She a 2 yr old FF. I maybe getting out of goats and I am not sure what to ask for my nubian girls. Phabe is 2 weeks fresh and I have been milking her since she freshened. She milks ok but does kick so I have to tie her feet. She give around 2 lbs every morning. I have not started to pull the buckling at night, so I am sharing milk with him at the moment. She place 5th in the Tx State fair as a kid but hasn't been shown since I bought her. Pic of her 2 week old buckling would like a critique and price on him as well. Pics are horrible because she didn't want to stand up right on the stand this morning.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have her registration papers on hand? Is the buckling registered or able to be registered? He has nice markings.

You may want to add some type of wooden or concrete platform in her pen so she can get up out of the muck and dry her feet for a while. Mud is a pain right now!

As for price - it really depends on how dairy goats sell in your area, but a just freshened doe is usually highly desirable especially for someone looking for a home milker. I would guess your asking price would be somewhere around $300 for the doe and $175 for the buckling - but that is a shot in the dark!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Where in Texas are you? Dairy goats (sadly) don't sell too well, at least not in my area (east central). Meat is king. Too many of the dairy goats go to the ethnic market - especially the males. Price the boy higher (if registerable) and you'll likely weed that market out, I think. (But you also might sit on him awhile!) I have a friend that sells her unregistered bucklings for $75 - but she knows that's likely to the ethnic market.

As for the doe, I agree with Salty. Having her in milk is highly desirable. Her kicking is not. I picked up a registered milker last winter for $400 (Houston market) -- but health and behavioral problems enabled me to renog the purchase price to half that. Lots of factors.

Sorry you're having to get out of goats, but wish you well in placing your babies!


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I found a way to keep them. Had to do some talking and bribing with the hubby but it all worked out..


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

@ Saltey Both are registered with the does papers in hand. It's drying up so tomorrow while it's nice and sunny out I'm getting all the goats up and cleaning them up and giving hoof trims.


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

@top-goat. I'm in the dfw area. Goats aren't doing to bad here. My Aunt lives about 1.5 hr from me and she raises nigerian dwarf and is selling doelings for $300 and can't keep them. I'm having a little harder of time selling but not in a hurry. I'm only selling my nigerians since u am getting to keep the nubians. I had thought about going meat but I don't know what the market is like here and everyone seems to have fainters or boer. And with dairy the Nigerians are everywhere. The larger breeds are hard to find. Well the good ones that is.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

good for you! I'm just a bit south of Dallas -- let's stay in touch!


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds good  Kimberly Hamric if you on FB much


----------

